# Question about Rabies Vaccine



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I wanted to take Yeager to get a puppy cut, however, the groomer requires that all dogs have to be fully vaccinated before she'll admit them. Yeager has all his shots except for the rabies vaccination. He's almost 6 months old, but still looks so small! I'm a little worried about the possible adverse effects of the rabies vaccine. Should I wait longer, or is it alright to get him vaccinated now?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

California requires all dogs be vaccinated for rabies at four months old so Yeager is already past due. Dr. Jean Dodds recommends vaccinating for rabies at six months if your vet will postpone it as it sounds like your vet did. I would go ahead and get it done. Rabies is a horrible disease and you want him to be protected from it. A rabies vaccine is also required for licensing and California requires all dogs be licensed after four months old.

You can pretreat with Benedryl to lessen the chance of an allergic reaction. Always give rabies separately from other vaccinations and make sure you remain in the vet's office for about a half a hour afterwards just in case he has a reaction.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

That is a tough question. No one can really tell you that it is okay or not okay to vaccinate now or later. Each dog is an individual, and they have varied reactions to medicines and vaccinations.

What does your dog weigh at this point?

You might want to read Jan Rasmusen's blog before you make your decision. Top Natural Holistic Dog Health Care Book: Multiple Award Winner 

Unfortunately, the rabies vaccination is required by law. So at some point, everyone has to decide whether they will allow their dog to get it, or be in violation of the law. 

My mobile groomer isn't very strict on vaccinations. Maybe you could find a mobile groomer. 

Most facilities that require you to leave your dog for any length of time with multiple dogs around will require vaccinations, unfortunately.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

BTW, if you research the actual number of dogs in the US that have contracted rabies over the last 10 years, I believe that you won't find any. Rabies cases in the US over the last 10 years were found in wild animals. http://www.cdc.gov/news/2007/09/canine_rabies.html

More about rabies vaccination:

What You MUST Learn About The Rabies Vaccine.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you for the information and advice!
I am aware that it is required by California law, so I was definitely going to vaccinate him. I just got really nervous from reading the possible side effects etc  Yeager is about 5 lbs right now, so he's not small for a Maltese, but still a tiny dog.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

As much as I dislike vaccinations and only do puppy shots and a 1-year booster for DHPP, I do abide by the law on the Rabies vaccination. The good news for me is that I have vaccinated dogs ranging in weight from 3 lbs. to 10 lbs. and have never had an adverse reaction. However, I never get a Rabies vaccination at the same time or within 4 weeks of any other vaccination. Massachusetts requires all puppies be vaccinated by 6 mos. of age, a 1 yr. booster, then every 3 years thereafter.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Here in TX they must be inoculated against rabies by 4 mos....((sigh))

Sucks, but I do abide.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

Have you considered a Mobile groomer. Most of them here in Texas do not reqiure all the vaccinations that the other groomers do. I wish that we could do away with all these vaccines. Sure seems like a lot of little Maltese get autoimmune related problems from too many vaccines.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

You can get the homeopathic Thuja to give after it to help detoxify. I worried too and he got that at my vet's and then I had his homeopath make a remedy to give him after too to help further, so that's something else you could look into.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

As much as I wanted to hold out on the r/v for Delilah. I ended up having to get it for her about 3 weeks ago. She has done well with no reactions at all.


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I understand. Luckily my groomer does not require it and I am very scared of all the side effects. Sadie has not been vaccinated either. She is STRICKLY an inside dog, bless her heart but her feet never touch the grass. I feel safe by not getting the shot though. All my outside animals do get the rabies shots though. Me, I would find a different groomer unless your baby is around other dogs or goes outside.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have 1 dog who cannot have rabies vaccines due to a medical waiver. To be 100% honest with you, the headache of ensuring his legality with the county and such is a HUGE pain. Not only that my sweet little thing has to have everyone warned he is not vaccinated. If you do not alert anyone handling your dog to this you can really be in for some trouble even from an accidental tooth scrape taking a cookie. Be careful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> I have 1 dog who cannot have rabies vaccines due to a medical waiver. To be 100% honest with you, the headache of ensuring his legality with the county and such is a HUGE pain. Not only that my sweet little thing has to have everyone warned he is not vaccinated. If you do not alert anyone handling your dog to this you can really be in for some trouble even from an accidental tooth scrape taking a cookie. Be careful.


I agree. Every state has quarantine laws that apply to dogs who bite or are exposed to rabies. Everyone needs to know what their state laws are and weigh the risk of not vaccinating with the possibility of a mandatory quarantine.

And if your dog is quarantined, he will be inoculated for rabies immediately.


----------

